# Recipe with canned beans



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Tonight I fixed a recipe called southern red beans and rice...it was really good....
2 cups water or bean broth ( I added a bit of chicken broth) 
3 stalks celery chopped
1 onion chopped
1/2 C. mushrooms ( I used small can)
3 Cups cooked red beans ( I used 2 pints of home canned kidney beans)
2 Tbs or so of soup base, I used better than bouillion, chicken
1 Tbs. worseterchire (?) sauce
sprinkled in some tabasco sauce...
bring to boil then simmer until tender....

Pour over brown rice and enjoy!
I was so pleased to find something that used my canned beans! I almost forgot, at the last moment I also added a pint jar of canned carrots...yummy


----------

